# GT: Preseason Game 5: Clippers vs. Sonics 10/19



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Weds Oct 19
7:00 PM
</center>


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lets get a pre-look at how far the sonics have fallen. I predict a blow out tonight, especally if none of the verterns get the night off..


----------



## qross1fan

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lets get a pre-look at how far the sonics have fallen. I predict a blow out tonight, especally if none of the verterns get the night off..


nah leave that for the season opener


----------



## Free Arsenal

Putting all bets on Clippers. :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Bet here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208462


----------



## Free Arsenal

3k on the Clippers. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Now the other team has to have outscored the Clips by more than 5 points? I really think it's sad if anyone bets on the sonics.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Sonics are out on Danny Fortson, so they won't really have anyone but Collision in the front court.


----------



## Showtime87

Clipps cruise to a 10-point victory. :clap:


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca and Livingston are both listed as doubtful and Singleton is listed as questionable for tonights game.


----------



## RhettO

Any links to the internet broadcast?


----------



## qross1fan

86-72 Clippers

Wilcox gets a dub/dub with 3 blocks


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

qrich1fan said:


> 86-72 Clippers
> 
> Wilcox gets a dub/dub with 3 blocks


I didn't know you could have 10 fouls in a preseason game ... I'd rather see Wilcox shipped and White and Waltaaa given the spare minutes at PF. The Clipps aren't great 3 shooters and both White and Waltaaa can stretch the opposing D a bit. Wilcox is gone at the end of the year anyway, that might as well get something for him...maybe they could get some rounds for a .357 ...or preferably a pick.


----------



## Weasel

RhettO said:


> Any links to the internet broadcast?



http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html

and 

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


----------



## RhettO

Weasel said:


> http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dont' forget, the Clippers beat both Portland and Phoenix, teams the Sonics lost to.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell has the day off due to a game last night


----------



## Weasel

Sorry guys I can't help out tonight with the play by play, I am a little busy. Hopefully someone or more than 1 can help tonight. :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

same here, but ill try to post here and there

Maggette wont start but should play


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Oh no ... Qrich and Weasel CAN'T call the game??!!!

I can't do it, I'm listening to the radio. Is there anyone here that can do it while listening?

I'm missing the play by play.


GO CLIPPERS!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers up by 10 early.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley hits 1 of two free throws.

Wilkins misses a layup, gets his own rebound.

Wilcox with the block.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Too bad, Ewing Fouls wilkins on the block,

2 free throws.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Thanks, Free. Heard Mobley is playing, Wilcox, Brand, Kaman, Ewing ... who else?


----------



## qross1fan

well so far Ewing sounds solid . . singleton seems to be rebounding, Brand is very active, got a steal and took it in for the jam @ one time. Brunson checked in a while ago . . and Damien Wilkins off of Sea seems very solid


----------



## Free Arsenal

1:47 timeout 23-14 clippers.


----------



## myELFboy

Free Arsenal said:


> Dont' forget, the Clippers beat both Portland and Phoenix, teams the Sonics lost to.


meh, the Portland game was a waste, & they pissed the Phoenix game away....a game they should've won. Regular season is what matters.....


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> Thanks, Free. Heard Mobley is playing, Wilcox, Brand, Kaman, Ewing ... who else?



So far in the game right now is Brand, Wilcox, Mobley, Kaman and McCarty.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Technical foul on Mobley... :brokenhea


----------



## Free Arsenal

Wilcox with a Jumper, and Mobley with a foul...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Oh ... that's right, Brunson is with Seattle and so is Mikki.

I will wish them well, except NOT over us.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Murray Sinks both FTs

Then personal foul on Petro

Ewing with free throws.


----------



## qross1fan

ewing sounds like he's playing with confidence and very solid .....


----------



## Free Arsenal

End of First 28-20.

Brand and McCarty leads all scorers 6 Points each.

Mobley and Wilcox have 3 rebounds each.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wilcox seems to have gotten the point about rebounding. Now, if he can hold on to more of them. But, I like the hustle.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse with an assist to Rodney White Clips up by ten.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Jump ball between Nick Collision and TAbuse.... lol :raised_ey


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Open 2nd quarter --- no starters, all bench players and rookies. 

Score Clippers 30/20


----------



## Free Arsenal

Singleton with his Third personal foul.... man he is a rookie. :dead:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Wilkins with a jumper

22-30 Clips lead.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Singleton with his Third personal foul.... man he is a rookie. :dead:


Don't forget he's playing on a strained ankle ... but that didn't stop him from just making the tip in.

Tabuse filed by Brunson, causing turnover to Clips.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Wilcox sinks two free throws. CLips back up by 10


----------



## Free Arsenal

34-24 Clippers lead, man this play by play is hard to keep up.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lewis comes into the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> 34-24 Clippers lead, man this play by play is hard to keep up.


Yes it is, but you're doing a great job.

Watching TV is easier ... listening and trying to capture the picture and then relay it is TOUGH ... Don't know how you, Qrich and Weasel do it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ross misses two free throws from a foul from Fortson, two fouls on Fortson.

Oh and Korolev is in the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wonder what Ray Allen is thinking when he looks at our team?


----------



## Free Arsenal

3 fouls on Fortson, Wilcox makes 1 of 2. Allen comes in for Sonics.


----------



## Mecca

36-26 Clippers.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> Wonder what Ray Allen is thinking when he looks at our team?


That's a good question lol.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Wilcox makes both freethrows and Korolev gets his first foul.


----------



## Mecca

Clips up by 8


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse picks up a foul.

Clips still up by 10


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ridnour with 2 free throws, clips lead cut to 8


----------



## Mecca

38-28 Clips


----------



## Free Arsenal

Korolev gets blocked by Ridnour, that's tough.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse with second assist to white, and Sonics lewis answers right back.


----------



## Mecca

42-32 & Fortson has 4 fouls.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Fortson with 4th foul

Ross at the line, hits both, Kaman in for Wilcox


----------



## Mecca

TO by Seattle: 45-34 Clips.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Seattle with Delay of game violation, and Tabuse with a jumper.

Lewis Answers again.

Second delay violation, Technical foul on seattle.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Seattle calls a time out. :clap:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers have an 11 point lead with about 5:35 left in the Second.


----------



## Mecca

Rodney White putting on a offensive show.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Fortson replaced by Radmonovic.
Korolev gets a turnover, and Radmonovic scores.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Radmonovic with another block, missed layup by white.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Korolev really struggling.


----------



## Mecca

Sub: McCarty in, Yarik Out.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse gets an assist from White, Tabuse gets a layup.


----------



## Mecca

51-45 Clippers


----------



## Free Arsenal

51-45 Clippers, after a Radmonovic dunk.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Los Angeles with a timeout.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Petro replaces Collision.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse with a steal, then a block on the other end by Petro. :boohoo:


----------



## Free Arsenal

White turns it over, and Allen dunks on the other end.

52-47


----------



## Free Arsenal

2nd foul on Petro and a time out by the Sonics AFter Kaman misses the first free throw.

Tabuse replaced by Korolev.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I like how Mecca chimes in with score ... that's cool ... our score keeper --- good job, Mecca.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kaman makes second free throw.


----------



## Free Arsenal

2nd foul on McCarty, Ridnour hits both.


----------



## Free Arsenal

white misses shot, end of 2nd Quarter, 53-49 Clippers. Look for it to get blown open in the Second half.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> I like how Mecca chimes in with score ... that's cool ... our score keeper --- good job, Mecca.



Haha, I know, it's hard to fit in numbers when I'm trying to push in what is going on, anyway I dont' think I'll be here for the entire second half.


----------



## qross1fan

8 points and 5 rebounds for Wilcox .. dub/dub is possible


----------



## Free Arsenal

R. Lewis had an outburst, which is why the Clippers are only up by 4 now...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Haha, I know, it's hard to fit in numbers when I'm trying to push in what is going on, anyway I dont' think I'll be here for the entire second half.


If you must ... thank you for the good job (Weasel will be proud).

The rest of the group will cover ... right guys?

Hey Free ... stick with us as long as you can.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

M-Blade: Nows the time to chime in and meet the other fans. The more the merrier. You'll want to know them when the season starts --- we want to know you.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'll do my best. Oh and M-Blade has posted a few times.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing with a Jumpshot

Brand with a hookshot

And Allen with two free throws, welcome to the Second half.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand Blocks Ridnour.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Update on Fouls.

Mobley with two, Kaman with 4.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Allen hits a Jumpshot.

Ewing misses a layup.


----------



## Free Arsenal

McCarty with a bad pass, and a turnover.

57-53 Clippers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

What will happen if we trail ... how will we recover ... or, will we revert?

Let's see ...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley with his 3rd personal.
But he hits a shot after the Sonic's miss.

60-53


----------



## Free Arsenal

Allen with a Turnaround jumpshot, but Kaman answers.

Ridnour misses, and Collision commits his 3rd foul.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lewis commits a threepoint play.


----------



## Free Arsenal

McCarty with three personal fouls now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lewis commits his third foul, and Kaman sinks both freethrows.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand makes his first foul, and Allen hits both Free Throws, 64-60


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley with another Jumper, he has 8 points.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lewis gets a rebound, shoots, misses and grabs his rebound again.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Seattle with a time out.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Collision fouls brand


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand hits one of 2 and Collision dunks at the other end with an assist from Ridnour.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lewis hits a jumper, brand turns over on a travel violation.

Now Evans comes in for Radmonovic.

Clippers lead cut to three.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand with the Steal!

But Evans fouls...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing makes hte Jumpshot, and Wilkins comes in for Allen.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Wilkins fouls McCarty

He MISSES both freethrows...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand fouls Ridnour who hits 1 of two, mccarty goes out and white comes in.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ridnour makes a jumpshot, and brand misses a layup.

Kaman gets the rebound but misses.

Lewis scores at the other end, and it's a tie game.

Guess I was wrong, Sonics are going to be tough to beat.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing hits a jumper.

White fouls with 4 seconds left.


----------



## Free Arsenal

72-72 End of Third.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing misses, Wilkins with the early offensive foul and turnover.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kaman hits both freethrows and Clips take a two point lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Sonics with 4 quick points... they take a two point lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal

White with a layup, game is tied.

Evans commits a foul.


----------



## Free Arsenal

White hits the freethrow, completes 3 point play. Clips up by 1


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse replaces Ewing.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Cleaves with a Driving layup, Sonics by 1


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lewis replaced by Scales.

Cleaves with another layup, sonics up by 3


----------



## Free Arsenal

:brokenhea Time out... Clippers.

Please win..


----------



## yamaneko

Ok ill help out a little now that im listening to it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Singleton replaces Kaman.


----------



## yamaneko

sonics annoucers are high on this johan petro

singleton bringing the ball in

tabuse has the ball.

missed the shot, got his own rebound
singleton looses the ball.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Tabuse misses, grabs own rebound, and turns it over on a bad pass... :dead:


----------



## yamaneko

wilkins hits a fall away, sonics up by 5

8 minutes to go.

tabuse has the ball

to wilcox

lays it in.


----------



## yamaneko

cleevs to wilkins

down low to petro, misses hook

wilcox board

tabuse to white, white runs into petro, offensive foul


----------



## yamaneko

cleaves misses long J

Ross with the rebound

to rodney white

wilcox grabs lose ball

evens fouls rodney white.

4 fouls on sonics, clippers no team fouls

elton brand in for white.


----------



## yamaneko

tabuse to ross to brand

backing down, out to tabuse, misses desperateion shot at the buzzer.

wilcox rebounds, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Looks like you got it now Yamaneko.

I'm taking a breather.


----------



## yamaneko

82-82

cleaves to scales, threw it away, tabuse with the steal.

tabuse is knocked down, no call. 

layup the other way by reggie evans, sonics up by two.


----------



## yamaneko

ross misses a jumper, wilkins rebound


to scales, back to wilkens, singleton jabs away a pass, and gets fouled, singleton will be back to the line once the timeout is done.


----------



## Free Arsenal

82-84


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Dang ... I lost my connection. Did anyone else?

Anyway, looks like we're doing alright playing from behind.

Wilcox and Tabusr are playing their tails off.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Singleton ties the game


----------



## yamaneko

5:31 left, sonics 84-82 up.

cleaves, lewis, collisson, allen, ? for the sonics on the floor

singleton hits 2 free throws.

84-84

cleaves to reggie evans, to collisson, back to cleeves, to allen, to cleeves, last second foul on wilcox. 

Shooting foul.


----------



## yamaneko

wilcox fouled him behind the basket, would have been impossible to get the shot off, bailed them out.

cleaves makes one shot.

ewing back on to brand, back to ewing, and ewing shot clock violation


----------



## yamaneko

cleaves gets his shot blocked

mobley going the other way

to wilcox, spins, and dunks over evans. clippers up by 1


----------



## Free Arsenal

Wilcox Dunks 1 point lead for clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

cleaves goes to ray allen for 3. 

sonics up by 2 88-86

mobley with the ball to ewing, for 3, off. brand tips it to allen.


----------



## yamaneko

evans with the ball, backing wilcox, bank shot no. gets it back, shoots over him, makes. 90-86. im going to lose 20000 points on this game agghghghghg

ross to wilcox, back to ross, lays it in 88-90

lewis fires up, off the back rim, wilcox with the rebound

mobley double dribbles. 6 TO's in the quarter.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Okay, I'm scared of losing 13k lol....


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Time out  my contribution to the play-by-play.


----------



## yamaneko

this is getting ridiculous. completely new clipper team, exact same result of the last few years of 4th quarter breakdown. lets hope that mobley can step up and stop double dribbling. We shoulnt have given cassell the night off.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> Time out  my contribution to the play-by-play.


That's too cheap ARgh lol


----------



## Free Arsenal

yamaneko said:


> this is getting ridiculous. completely new clipper team, exact same result of the last few years of 4th quarter breakdown. lets hope that mobley can step up and stop double dribbling. We shoulnt have given cassell the night off.


Agreed, Cassell is the difference.


----------



## yamaneko

seattle ball, ridnour back in, petro too.

brand, wilcox, ross, mobley, ewing in for the clippers. 

lewis pump fakes, and gets fouled on the floor, 2nd team foul on the clippers, 2:06 reamining.


----------



## yamaneko

ray allen with 14 to shoot

ray still has it, shoots, and misses, ewing rebound

ewing to brand, to mobley, misses 20 foot, collison reboun 1:31 left.

ridnour has the ball, hits the jump shot, sonics up by 4.


----------



## yamaneko

1:07 left

ross hits the jumper, 2 point lead for sonics.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Please get a stop and at least tie it!


----------



## yamaneko

ridnour hits a 3 at the shot clock buzzer on a scramble play. 

5 point lead for sonics.

petro rebound, lewis jams it, 7 point lead, game over.


----------



## Free Arsenal

ARGH! :brokenhea


----------



## yamaneko

i dont know if there is any more deja vu possible.

this is the reason why we have sam cassell. 

man, i swear this is a 2004 game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

yamaneko said:


> this is getting ridiculous. completely new clipper team, exact same result of the last few years of 4th quarter breakdown. lets hope that mobley can step up and stop double dribbling. We shoulnt have given cassell the night off.


REMINDER: This is a pre-season game --- not that serious. Although we want to win them all. I don't think San Antonio has won a game yet. Or is it Miami. Whichever, the point is ... don't be so hard on us (at this point). 

Dunleavy has to make some decisions soon. This is good. I want to know, and I'm sure he does as well, how we react when we are coming from behind.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Bye Bye 13k lol...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh well, next time I'll be more careful in betting. I still got 8k left for betting, at least until the allstars are known.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Free Arsenal said:


> Oh well, next time I'll be more careful in betting. I still got 8k left for betting, at least until the allstars are known.


Nvm, I have much more to bet... lol... I forgot I just earned 1.5k just posting the play by plays.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Bye Bye 13k lol...


Don't give up yet ... it's only 6 pts and Wilcox is playing like a mad man.


----------



## qross1fan

eh what do u expect? brand/mobley vs collison/shard/allen/ridnour . . . . oh well @ least i didnt bet on the game lol


----------



## M-Blade

Yeah, another solid game by Wilcox. 
Not too bad of a result considering Maggette and Cassel didn't play at all but it certainly did remind me of how many of road games ended last season. :sad:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> Don't give up yet ... it's only 6 pts and Wilcox is playing like a mad man.


 Just 1 basket away from pulling up with a huge payload :brokenhea


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Ha, ha, ha. Silly me ... I didn't realize the game was over.


Sorry foro your loss, Free.

Well, in summary ... I'm not worried. With our full staff, this wouldn't have happened. Our bench will serve us well.

Again, thanks y'all for calling the game. When is our next game?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> Ha, ha, ha. Silly me ... I didn't realize the game was over.
> 
> 
> Sorry foro your loss, Free.
> 
> Well, in summary ... I'm not worried. With our full staff, this wouldn't have happened. Our bench will serve us well.
> 
> Again, thanks y'all for calling the game. When is our next game?


Ah well.. easy come, easy go.

I don't know, but I don't think I'll be calling it lol.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

M-Blade said:


> Yeah, another solid game by Wilcox.
> ... it certainly did remind me of how many of road games ended last season. :sad:


Yeah ... I know. But, we're not going there this year.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Ah well.. easy come, easy go.
> 
> I don't think I'll be calling it lol.


I know ... tough job, huh?

When the season starts, it shouldn't be as hard when EVERYONE contributes. It's fun then.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> I know ... tough job, huh?
> 
> When the season starts, it shouldn't be as hard when EVERYONE contributes. It's fun then.


 It'll be easier to bet too, I think I'm going to bet 1k on every game during that time. I think if I make smart bets I can pull over 100k in points this season.


----------



## qross1fan

i love this radio analyst or whatever: 

"THEY PLAYED SMALLBALL AFTER THE CLIPPERS BEAT THE JAILBLAZERS IN THE KINDERGARDEN .. EXCUSE ME I MEAN ROSE GARDEN LAST NIGHT"

lmao


----------



## Weasel

Wow a monster game thread, good job everyone. :clap: 

Too bad we lost but there are somethings I like from the stats. Ewing looks like had a good night with 14 points, you don't see that too often from 2nd rounders. Wilcox looks like had a nice game and added rebounds. Looks like all but Tabuse and White are left to battle for the last spot. Both should get a chance but White has so far statswise been the better player.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Why is Dunleavy not playing the entire starting 5 together now that they are all healthy?


----------



## Weasel

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Why is Dunleavy not playing the entire starting 5 together now that they are all healthy?



That is a good question but I think he is just making sure they stay healthy by not playing the key players on back to back games. It would be nice to see the starting 5 go against some teams but seems like Dunleavy is making sure his bench is ready to go once the season starts.


----------

